# Solved: Trouble with authorizing mac for iPod touch syncing - please help!



## zackwithak7 (Feb 13, 2011)

After getting the newest update from Apple for my iPod touch (i think its iOS 5.something), I ran into a problem. When installing (with the device plugged into the computer), i saw the message, *This computer is no longer authorized for apps that are installed on the iPod Zack's iPod. Would you like to authorize this computer for items purchased from the iTunes Store? If you do not authorize this computer, 15 apps, including Angry Birds, and their data will be deleted from this iPod.* I sure didn't want to lose my apps and high scores, so I clicked 'authorize'. It asked me to enter my Apple ID and password and so i did and then clicked 'authorize' again. It then gave me a message which said *This computer is already authorized. Including this one, you have authorized 4 computers out of your available 5.* When I clicked 'okay', instead of my computer being authorized it when back to the first message i mentioned in this post. I tried the process again, and the same thing happened. Is there any one who can help me with this? I really don't want to lose apps/high scores!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Unplug the iPod.
De-authorize the computer in iTunes, under Store menu.
Now authorize again under same menu. 
Attach iPod and see if any change.


----------



## zackwithak7 (Feb 13, 2011)

Headrush said:


> Unplug the iPod.
> De-authorize the computer in iTunes, under Store menu.
> Now authorize again under same menu.
> Attach iPod and see if any change.


Will reauthorizing the computer (w/o iPod) delete the 15 apps? because they are not currently on my iPod, but in my library.


----------



## zackwithak7 (Feb 13, 2011)

zackwithak7 said:


> Will reauthorizing the computer (w/o iPod) delete the 15 apps? because they are not currently on my iPod, but in my library.


sorry i meant de-authorizing


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

zackwithak7 said:


> Will reauthorizing the computer (w/o iPod) delete the 15 apps? because they are not currently on my iPod, but in my library.


No de-authorizing does not modify any media/apps in iTunes.


----------



## zackwithak7 (Feb 13, 2011)

That worked. I had to do a few extra things though. Thank you so much Headrush!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

zackwithak7 said:


> I had to do a few extra things though.


Like?

It's alway good to post everything as it may help the next person.


----------

